# Aspen for a bow build?



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I was walking through Lowes the other day and noticed they have 3/4"x 1 1/2 x72" (aprox) aspen wood strips. The few pieces I saw a couple had very straight grain and though they might make a decent long bow. I have never worked with aspen before and have never heard it mentioned as a bow wood (unless it's sometimes called something else). Is it worth a try?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope, not by a long shot. It's too light and brittle. Now, if you wanted a "man sized" bow with a "child size" draw weight, then I would go with aspen (for reenactment shooters or females for instance). Other than that it will be very difficult to make a good hunting or target bow from it. Red oak, white oak, maple, or hickory would be better choices.


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a 72" bow made from a thick ringed pine 1 by 2 by 6. 

pulls around 40-45lbs at 28" with 1.5" set. I've thought about trying aspen or poplar soon. Its cheap and fun to see if it survives.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I figured Aspen would be to good to be true.


----------

